# Mrs. ZTR says I need a new motorcycle...



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

...this one:


----------



## Kautiongsr (Dec 6, 2014)

That is a sexy bike


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

Kautiongsr said:


> That is a sexy bike


That astute observation has not escaped the notice of Mrs. ZTR.


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

...plus, we toured the factory where they are made, and now that Mrs. ZTR knows what a radial-valve triple, and has seen them hand-built and run wide-open on the dyno, she thinks I need a motorcycle powered by one.


----------



## Americantowman (Feb 10, 2015)

That thing is sweet sexy. What is it?


----------

